# Is my desert tortoise ok?



## The Shadow (May 27, 2009)

My desert tortoise has been acting strangely for over an hour. She will stretch her neck out and open her mouth and swallow air and retract her head. She repeats this every 25-35 seconds! I've included a video if that helps. Her nose is not runny, but she did lose some water, which concerns me. She is also not interested in food and barely acknowledges my presence. Is it her diet? Did she probably swallow something? I hope my tortoise is ok =(

http://tinyurl.com/qmp4w7

http://tinyurl.com/ohqjty


----------



## egyptiandan (May 27, 2009)

I can't see the videos. It's hard to tell exactly whats going on from your description, but you should definately get your Desert tortoise to a vet (that has experience with tortoises) ASAP.

Danny


----------



## The Shadow (May 27, 2009)

I posted the videos to youtube,

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vrA4pdGTFGM

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FI6l6oOPhpM


----------



## Yvonne G (May 27, 2009)

It could be something as simple as her nose holes (nares) are clogged, or it could be as serious as a respiratory infection.

Find a good tortoise vet and get her an appointment ASAP. She's obviously having trouble breathing.

Yvonne


----------



## Laura (May 27, 2009)

Might be something stuck or her lungs might be congested.. An xray might be called for. Please let us know how she does.. she is a nice looking tort..


----------



## The Shadow (May 27, 2009)

My brother and I took her to a vet, and he that it could be an respiratory infection. The vet did say, that if thing's don't change then get her x-rayed. She's pretty stable right now, I'll keep you guys updated. Thanks again everyone for all your help, I deeply appreciate it.


----------



## Crazy1 (May 27, 2009)

Shadow, It did not sound as if your vet has tort experiance. Perhaps we could help you find one that does in your area. where are you located?
I hope she will be fine, and do keep us updated please.


----------



## egyptiandan (May 28, 2009)

Los Angeles area Robyn 

Danny


----------



## Crazy1 (May 28, 2009)

Thanks Danny,
Here is the list of tort knowlegable Vets in LA County that are suggested by the CTTC. Hopefully one is near you. Please call as I am not sure how current this list is.

Los Angeles County
*Agoura Hills* 

Bradford Capper, DVM, Agoura Animal Clinic
28282 Dorothy Dr., Agoura, CA 91301
(818) 991-1036 

*Alhambra* 

H.D. Henstra, DVM, Alhambra Vet. Hospital
1501 W. Mission Rd., Alhambra, CA 91803
(626) 289-9227 

*Altadena*

Bronwyn Dawson, DVM, Vanderhoof Veterinary Hospital
2235 Lake Ave #101, Altadena, CA 91001
(626) 798-5901

*Arcadia *

Dennis L. Fees, DVM, Arcadia Small Animal Hospital
311 N. Santa Anita Ave., Arcadia, CA 91066-1270
(626) 447-2244 

*Canyon Country *

Robert Mushkot, DVM, Adobe Veterinary Hospital
17787 Sierra Highway, Canyon Country, CA 91351
(805) 251-3710 

*Chatsworth *

Steve Haerther, DVM, Cozycroft Pet Hospital
20601 Plummer, Chatsworth, CA 91311
(818) 341-3040 

*Covina *

Michael Gerry, DVM, Cypress Animal Hospital
1400 Cypress Ave, Covina, CA 91724
(626) 331-0775 

*Downey *

Camillo Rocha, DVM, Firestone Animal Hospital
7539 East Firestone Blvd., Downey, CA 90241
(562) 928-1341 

*Encino *

James Isaacs, DVM, Encino Veterinary Clinic
17009 Ventura Blvd., Encino, CA 91316
(818) 783-7387 

Dr. Tina Chang, The Animal Clinic of Encino
18010 Ventura Blvd. Encino, CA 91316
(818) 342-7900 

*Glendale *

Christopher Cauble, DVM, Mobile Vet
Housecalls Greater Los Angeles Area, 820 Thompson Ave. #2, Glendale, CA 91201
(818) 242-5576 

*Glendora *

R. Corbett, DVM, Alosta Animal Hospital
1821 E. Alosta Ave., Glendora, CA 91740
(626) 963-1674 

*Hawthorne *

Walter Rosskopf, DVM; Richard Woerpel, DVM, Avian & Exotic Animal Hospital
4871 W. Rosecrans Ave., Hawthorne, CA 90250
(310) 679-0693 

*Inglewood *

Michael Oshry, DVM,
815 W. Manchester, Inglewood, CA 90301
(310) 649-6211, (310) 776-4444 

*Lancaster* 

Dr. Larry F. Bosma, North Valley Veterinary Clinic
43619 N. Sierra Highway, Lancaster, CA 93534
(661) 945-7906 

Alson Sears, Sears' Veterinary Hospital
565 West Ave. I, Lancaster, CA 93534
(661) 948-5911 

*Lomita *

Patty Boge, DVM, Narbonne Animal Clinic
25445 Narbonne Ave, Lomita, CA 90717
(310) 325-5850 

*Long Beach* 

Bill Ridgeway, DVM, Long Beach Animal Hospital
3816 E. Anaheim St., Long Beach, CA 90804
(562) 434-9966 

*Monrovia *

Nicole Gueniat, DVM, Monrovia Animal Medical Center, Inc. 
1128 S Myrtle Ave, Monrovia, CA 91016-4170 
(626) 358-1146

*Northridge *

Michael Brown, DVM, Noreda Animal Clinic
8918 Reseda Blvd., Northridge, CA 91324
(818) 886-1216 

*Norwalk* 

Gerry Citek, DVM, Norwalk Pet Care Clinic
9640 Firestone Blvd., Downey, CA 90241
(562) 863-3366 

*Palmdale *

David Gantenbein, DVM, Antelope Valley Animal Hospital
1326 West Ave., N. Palmdale, CA 93551
(661) 273-1234 

*Palos Verdes *

Chris Cauble, DVM, B. Brunskill, DVM, Center Animal Hospital
897 Silver Spur Rd., Rolling Hills Estates, CA 90274
(310) 377-5548 

*Pasadena *

Richard Willis, DVM, Pasadena Pet Hospital
25 Fulton St., Pasadena, CA 91107
(626) 795-4353 

*Reseda* 

Dennis Morley, DVM, Morley Animal Hospital
7125 Darby Ave. Reseda, CA 91335
(818) 343-1915 

*Santa Monica *

Walter Holtan, DVM, Pet Medical Center
1534 14th St., Santa Monica, CA 90403
(310) 393-8218 

Frank Lavac, DVM, Cassie Jones, DVM, Wilshire Animal Hospital
2421 Wilshire Blvd, Santa Monica, CA 90403
(310) 828-4587 

*Sepulveda* 

Ted Adler, DVM, Adler Veterinary Group
16911 Roscoe Blvd., Sepulveda, CA 91343
(818) 893-6366 

*Torrance *

Robert M. Kaufman, DVM; Christy Berg, DVM, Harbor Animal Hospital
2078 Torrance Blvd., Torrance, CA 90501
(310) 328-3733 

*West Hills* 

Amy Worell, DVM, All Pets Medical Centre
7606 Fallbrook Ave., West Hills, CA 91304
(818) 883-2600


----------



## Laura (May 28, 2009)

What did they give you to treat her with? The added stress of going to the vet can make them worse..
I hope she is eating still and you can get pills into her.


----------



## dmmj (May 28, 2009)

My vet I use is not on the CTTC list but he used to work for the zoo before he went into private practice and is excellent with my tort and turts, he is located in la verne and he is very knowing and kind which is a plus in my book. It sounds like to me like a resp prob and I would recommend taking your guy to someone who knows aout torts and turts, your vet while trying to do the best thing for your guy, if he is not specialized in reptiles may end up doing more harm than good.


----------



## Crazy1 (May 28, 2009)

dmmj would you mind listing his address and phone for those close to La Verne, CA


----------

